
Trump says Tim Cook made ‘good case’ that trade war helps Samsung over Apple - sneeze-slayer
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/18/20811555/trump-tim-cook-tariffs-samsung-china-trade-war
======
londons_explore
This meeting was _after_ the recent announcement that tariffs wouldn't be
applied to phones?

Wonder what more apple was after.

